# Husky ST 724 part needed



## jonw4406 (Jun 20, 2017)

First post. I am looking for a chute part that husky, partstree, etc says is discontinued. 
https://www.partstree.com/parts/husqvarna/parts/601001838/ Husqvarna 601001838 
COLLAR, CHUTE RECT. Can anyone point me to a place that has one? Used re popped, etc. I picked this snowblower up for my Son in law and am trying to get it ready for him the winter but cant find this part. I already bought the other two pieces that goes above and below this part.(part 610 and 611 on the parts diagram)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It's a Murray part looks like.
PDF pages 40- 41
Craftsman 536.881110 Operating instructions

Shows available here:
https://www.amazon.com/Murray-585214YZMA-Collar-Chute-Rotate/dp/B002WO3XU6
Sears.com
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/murray/585214yzma


----------

